# Wifi getting switched on and off frequently



## archz3 (Jul 28, 2015)

I am using AOSP Marshmallow AOSP ROM on my Lenovo A7000 phone. Since then my wifi keeps getting switched off by itself and turns back on without any reason. 

I also checked in my advanced wifi settings that my wifi is kept on during sleep and it was enabled. What should I do to fix this problem? I also flashed the ROM again by wiping data, dalvic, cache and factory reset but the problem persists. I also tried flashing DARE aosp marshmallow rom and marshmallow aosp beta 2 ROM. This problem is seen in these roms also.


----------

